# White Foam Around Mouth



## MilkMan (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an Oberhasli that kidded 7 weeks ago and we are milking her. She has been giving a decent amount of milk. The past two nights she has had white foam around her mouth. She seems to be eating/drinking fine and is not thin. She seems completely normal except the white foam.

Any idea what this may be and what action should I take?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How old is she? It could be a molar bothering her, something stuck in a tooth or her cudding cheek, it can be too much protein in her grain, acidosis from protein or molasses. If you feed molasses feeds you really have to feed baking soda to neutralize the acid. Is she getting a lot of grain? Also please read the PM I sent you, thanks, Vicki


----------



## MilkMan (Feb 3, 2010)

She is a yearling. She has been getting a good bit of all stock which has both grain and molasses. How much baking soda? I am picking up a new dairy goat ration after work tonight. I'll see if that helps.

Thanks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Make sure you change her grains really slowly, mixing at least half of the new feed with the old or you will have more than foam. Just put some baking soda out for her, also think about picking up a tube of probios, usually most feed stores who have horse stuff have it, it's a tube. Just put some on your finger and swipe it in her mouth. Yep allstocks isn't enough of anything nutritious for a yearling milker, they are fine for pets and dry does. Vicki


----------



## MilkMan (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you Vicki. I put some BS out last night and she was the first one to take a big pull. I did mix what allstock I had left with the new ration. About how much should she get at each milking? I would guess her to weigh around 100 pounds.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well first concentrate on her hay, if you aren't feeding her good quality alfalfa hay than make sure she is getting alfala pellets in the barn. On the milkstand a pound of grain in the morning and night is a good start, a doe who milks more and who has less flesh over her ribs may need more, a doe who isn't as good of milker or who has fat over her ribs may need less. 100 pounds isreally tiny for a milker, even my miniature LaMancha milkers weighed over that. Maybe try breeding at 100 pounds instead of freshening them at 100 pounds. Yes obies are smaller but not that much smaller. Vicki


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Could it be clover in your hay? I've seen a couple here have foam w/ some new hay we got and there's clover in it.


----------

